# Introducing the 034Motorsport BEA Silicone Breather Hose Kit for Late Audi TT225s!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

*034Motorsport BEA Silicone Breather Hose Kits are finally available for the Late Audi TT225, and we're offering introductory pricing on the first 10 kits!* :thumbup:

*Retail:* $148 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* $130 + Shipping

​
This complete silicone hose kit is designed to replace all of the crumbling plastic and rubber awfulness that is the factory breather hose system on Late Audi TT225 vehicles equipped with the BEA engine code.

The 034Motorsport Billet PCV Check Valve is included in this kit!

*Replaces:*


PCV Hose Assembly - (06A 103 227BH)
Valve Cover Breather Hose - (06A 103 221AM)

Features a billet aluminum block breather adapter with an o-ring seal that utilizes the factory retaining clip.

*Fitment:*


2003 - 2005 Audi TT225 (8N) - BEA Engine Code

Sold as a complete kit, available in black only.

Hose clamps included!

Click Here to Order!

Feel free to contact me via PM or email if you have any questions!


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll be ordering a kit, but last time we spoke you said that there would be options for:

1- the hockey puck valve
2- the hose from the hockey puck to the TIP

Any input on this?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

crzygreek said:


> I'll be ordering a kit, but last time we spoke you said that there would be options for:
> 
> 1- the hockey puck valve
> 2- the hose from the hockey puck to the TIP
> ...


Awesome!

We just got the PRV and PRV to Turbo Inlet Hose up on our website, so you can add those to your cart and check out. 

*Pressure Regulating Valve, PRV, Late, 25mm*



*Breather Hose, Late Audi TT225, BEA, PRV to Turbo Inlet*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! Only 4 kits left at the introductory price.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

AMU kit for same price?? :thumbup: potential buyer


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

lucpost said:


> AMU kit for same price?? :thumbup: potential buyer


 PM sent!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Only 1 kit left at the introductory price! Who wants it?


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Just picked mine up yesterday:thumbup: got to check out the garage and found this! 
Thanks guys for the tour!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

modstyle said:


> Just picked mine up yesterday:thumbup: got to check out the garage and found this!
> Thanks guys for the tour!


 Awesome! Thank you for stopping by!  

The race car looks pretty cool in person, huh? :thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I wish they were more affordable:thumbup:


----------



## QCOUPETT (Dec 21, 2012)

*I am interested in the AMU kit as well*

Same price? Also need a valve cover gasket.
Thanks,
John


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We still have one last BEA breather hose kit left at the introductory price! 



QCOUPETT said:


> Same price? Also need a valve cover gasket.
> Thanks,
> John


Thank you for the order! :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

You guy should have had this 2-3 weeks ago!!!! :laugh: I would like to see one thing though, If you could add the option on adding 1" plug to the kit when placing a order for the pep's that don't use the PCV valve it self. :thumbup: Never less love the hose's that where shipped out to me!!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

20psi now said:


> You guy should have had this 2-3 weeks ago!!!! :laugh: I would like to see one thing though, If you could add the option on adding 1" plug to the kit when placing a order for the pep's that don't use the PCV valve it self. :thumbup: Never less love the hose's that where shipped out to me!!


Thanks for the feedback! I'll see what we can do as far as offering a plug for those who want to block off the IM from the PCV system. :thumbup:

The Introductory Offer has ended! Thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These kits are back in stock and on the shelf! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

We have a new article up on our site, featuring Keith's Audi TT RS with the 034Motorsport RS500 Turbo Kit & Tuning Package installed. Hope you enjoy the read! 

*Keith's Audi TT RS with RS500 Turbo Kit*



Keith purchased his Panther Black Audi TT RS in May of 2014 after seeing Matt Farrah's review of a modified example on /DRIVE. Initially drawn to the TT RS by it performance, rarity, and tunability, Keith decided to use his car for both daily-driving duties and weekends at the track. The need for functional upgrades which are effective on the street and track - paired with Keith's desire to push his car's performance to the next level - quickly brought him to 034Motorsport.

034Motorsport has been modifying turbocharged 5-cylinder Audi engines for over a decade, and developing performance products and tuning for the Audi TT RS since it first arrived in the USA. In addition to purchasing one of the first RS models in North America back in 2011, 034Motorsport also took delivery of the first and only Audi TT RS VLN Race Car to be delivered to the US from Germany, which later won the 25 Hours of Thunderhill. Needless to say, Keith had made it to the right corner of the internet!

*Click Here to Continue Reading*


----------

